# Gas Shelf Life



## bower4311 (Oct 2, 2012)

How long will gas last? I have ETHANOL FREE gas that I didn't end up using. I have 5 gallons and its not cheap. Is there a stabilizer I should throw into it to make it last till next spring? Is it best to just dump it?


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2012)

*Non-Ethanol Gas*

I think the general consensus is about 6 months for non-ethanol gas. 30 days for ethanol gas, tops, prior to the breakdown. I would add Sta-bil to it according to the directions for the appropriate gallons (1 oz. for each 2.5 gallons). I would not throw it out. It works in lawn mowers and snow blowers and things like that. Or, just add it to your car's gas tank and be done with it.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 2, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> ...It works in lawn mowers and snow blowers and things like that. Or, just add it to your car's gas tank and be done with it.



Exactly. A little 2-stroke mix won't hurt a thing in your car or lawnmower.

dw


----------



## ri chevy (Oct 2, 2012)

A little 2 stroke is good for the top end in 4 stroke gas engines.


----------



## biggus (Oct 2, 2012)

I (stabil)ize all my gas, double up the formula to keep for two years, and use it - two stroke or not - and never had a problem with it.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2012)

I keep 15-20 gallons of non eth gas (w/Stabil) here all the time. 

Still good after a year, but try and rotate it with in six months.


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 2, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> I think the general consensus is about 6 months for non-ethanol gas. 30 days for ethanol gas, tops, prior to the breakdown. I would add Sta-bil to it according to the directions for the appropriate gallons (1 oz. for each 2.5 gallons). I would not throw it out. It works in lawn mowers and snow blowers and things like that. Or, just add it to your car's gas tank and be done with it.



Yup, use it up. I just syponed over 40 gal out of my boat as I didn't want to leave a full tank of gas over the winter vs. using it up while it's relatively fresh. Topped off both cars, snowmachines, snowblower and still have another 11 gal in jugs to use up.


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 2, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> I think the general consensus is about 6 months for non-ethanol gas. 30 days for ethanol gas, tops, prior to the breakdown. I would add Sta-bil to it according to the directions for the appropriate gallons (1 oz. for each 2.5 gallons). I would not throw it out. It works in lawn mowers and snow blowers and things like that. Or, just add it to your car's gas tank and be done with it.



:agree2:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 2, 2012)

i use marine stabile in mine,, if it isn't used within 2 months then i put it in the mower


----------



## dynodave (Oct 2, 2012)

*No-e & e10*

Just finished some interesting reading on "stabilizers".
No Ethanol... I'd use regular stabilizer= naptha, isopropyl + trace? and keep it a year.


Different stuff = E10 stabilizer 
This is what I got out of the articles I read...E-10 is interesting....the alcohol for one, eventually with the inclusion of oxygen starts a catylitic reaction and makes the gummy chains of molecules (non gasoline solvent) and they drop out of solution. The reaction, like the ever ready bunny, once started, it just keeps going and going in a run away reaction. The active chemical (small %) binds to the end of the chain molecule there by stopping the reaction of that particular molecule chain. It would appear to drastically inhibit (but not stop) the reaction process. 
Also this E10 stabilizer must be put in while the E10 is fresh for it to work. It does not refresh anything once the reaction has happened.

Sounded good to me but I am only the reader of the articles...so who knowsopcorn:


----------



## watsonr (Oct 2, 2012)

I've had non-E gas keep years, isn't that the reason to buy it?


----------



## bower4311 (Oct 2, 2012)

I heard all gas gets bad. I avoid ethanol because it damages lines and separates water, doing damage to the bottom of tanks. I thought all gas had the ability to go bad. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunfish (Oct 2, 2012)

bower4311 said:


> I heard all gas gets bad. I avoid ethanol because it damages lines and separates water, doing damage to the bottom of tanks. I thought all gas had the ability to go bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Non ethanol gas will keep for years if in an air tight container kept inside with no sun light and no big temp swings. Gas with ethanol will not kept so long. Still best to rotate 6 months or so.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 2, 2012)

bower4311 said:


> I heard all gas gets bad. I avoid ethanol because it damages lines and separates water, doing damage to the bottom of tanks. I thought all gas had the ability to go bad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



It will, but with good stabilizer and a good storage tank, non-E gas can be kept for a while. I wouldn't be afraid to use it a year later. Stored in a sealed, non-vented can w/ stabilizer in a cool location away form the sun (UV). Problem is most people do not stabilize, and cans leak (allowing the goodie good stuff to evaporate to some degree). 

I never let the gas sit in the saw long though, drain it out if not used for a time.

dw


----------



## Tim Carroll (Oct 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Non ethanol gas will keep for years if in an air tight container kept inside with no sun light and no big temp swings. Gas with ethanol will not kept so long. Still best to rotate 6 months or so.



+1 I have had non ethanol gas for a year with no problem. If stored right it is not an issue.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Oct 2, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Non ethanol gas will keep for years if in an air tight container kept inside with no sun light and no big temp swings. Gas with ethanol will not kept so long. Still best to rotate 6 months or so.



Real, 100% gasoline will keep for years.

MTBE (oxygenated) non-ethanol gasoline has a storage life of less than a year, ExMark says use it within One Month in their lawncare products. At the very least, it does not phase separate.

HF


----------



## kingston (Oct 2, 2012)

Where are you guys finding non-E gas by the gallon?. I'm ready to convert everything to diesel... It seems like I spend a solid week a couple times a year cleaning carbs... So, if you know where to get a good diesel chainsaw that weighs under 15lbs. please let me know!


----------



## bplust (Oct 2, 2012)

watsonr said:


> I've had non-E gas keep years, isn't that the reason to buy it?



+1. I have witnessed it sit in a saw for 4 years (it did have stabilizer in it), and the saw fired right up after sitting for that long.


----------



## tolman_paul (Oct 2, 2012)

kingston said:


> Where are you guys finding non-E gas by the gallon?. I'm ready to convert everything to diesel... It seems like I spend a solid week a couple times a year cleaning carbs... So, if you know where to get a good diesel chainsaw that weighs under 15lbs. please let me know!



Why not pick up some 100ll avgas from a local airport?

One of the many upsides of living in AK is no e-crap gas.


----------



## watsonr (Oct 2, 2012)

kingston said:


> Where are you guys finding non-E gas by the gallon?. I'm ready to convert everything to diesel... It seems like I spend a solid week a couple times a year cleaning carbs... So, if you know where to get a good diesel chainsaw that weighs under 15lbs. please let me know!



Non-Ethanol gas website lists the stations that sell by state, looks like NH is the closest state for you. Or use Aviation gas, 100 proof and no ethanol added.

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## fearofpavement (Oct 2, 2012)

Many marinas sell non ethanol fuel. More and more gas stations are making it available here in Georgia for about 40 cents more than E-10. (worth it)

I have a few older vehicles and sometimes will let them sit for years without use. I realize this isn't good for them but life happens. I recently put my 63 Falcon back in service after 10 years of disuse and it fired right up once I put a fresh battery in it. That fuel most likely did not have ethanol in it although I used to burn E-10 in it 25 years ago. I am not recommending keeping fuel for years and try to rotate my stock. I do think that some on the forum have overly pessimistic outlooks regarding the useful life of fuels. In my opinion, how fuel is stored has a huge impact on its length of useful life. I see fuel cans all the time, outdoors, vents open, no cap on spout or maybe just a rag tucked in it, and so forth. For hygroscopic fuels like those mixed with alcohol, this is bad news. Fuel kept in a building, well sealed, and in a clean container will last MUCH longer than the couple month time frame I see often on the forum. Once again, to each their own. I do what works for me and others do what works for them.


----------



## Vibes (Oct 2, 2012)

My take on E gas is to check it when you buy it. I've bought E gas that was bad out of the pump. Especially 93 because no one uses it all winter. The 93 thats in the tanks is sometimes 6months old around March of the year. If its good, I treat it with Startron and store it as mentioned above. I try to use my mix in 30 days. After that it goes in the Geo.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 2, 2012)

kingston said:


> Where are you guys finding non-E gas by the gallon?. I'm ready to convert everything to diesel... It seems like I spend a solid week a couple times a year cleaning carbs... So, if you know where to get a good diesel chainsaw that weighs under 15lbs. please let me know!



Kingston,

Head to one of the dozen Marinas near you. Most should have corn free Gas.
Might jack you for an extra buck, but it's better than lugging a battery around for the saws glow plug.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dynodave (Oct 3, 2012)

watsonr said:


> Non-Ethanol gas website lists the stations that sell by state, looks like NH is the closest state for you. Or use Aviation gas, 100 proof and no ethanol added.
> 
> Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada



True: I'm in northern Mass and a few weeks ago I got no-E 91oct at the Hampton Falls airport in southern N.H... little over 4.50/gal. 110LL is about 5.50. Must put in gas can or airplane  all the other NH places are much father north.

Agree true No E gas is good for years


----------



## sunfish (Oct 3, 2012)

The ethanol free web site is incomplete. The two stations I buy eth-free from here are not listed and have no sign advertising it. You must get out and hunt for it.


----------



## s219 (Oct 3, 2012)

There is a place in the mountains near where I ski that sells non-ethanol gas. I fill up a 5-gallon can there once a year, then put Stabil in it. Over the following months, I parcel it out gallon by gallon into my small chainsaw cans and add oil. 

The Stabil label says it's good for 12 months, which is about the schedule I am on. 

I'm still using some of the last 5-gal stash at 10 months and counting, with no problems. If I get to 12 months with leftovers, I will put the non-oiled gas in my car to burn it, and put any oiled gas in my garden tractor. I have been told to never put gas mixed with 2-stroke oil into a modern car, as it will clog up the cat.


----------



## dwraisor (Oct 3, 2012)

s219 said:


> I have been told to never put gas mixed with 2-stroke oil into a modern car, as it will clog up the cat.



I have not heard that. 
They still sell Marvel Mystery oil as "top cylinder lube" to be added to fuel, and I just followed one them awesome dodge neons (or was it a plymouth neon?) that was smoking enough blue to have been at a ration or 5:1, worse than any saw I have ever seen.... 

So I guess it could, but adding 1 gl of 50:1 mix to a tank of 12-15 gl of straight gas puts the mix up somewhere over 500:1 I doubt that amount would hurt anything.

dw


----------



## Fred482 (Oct 3, 2012)

I purchase non-E fuel and off-road (farm) diesel at a large oil distributor locally. I adjust the gallonage purchased (in a 55 gallon drum) to fit seasonal usage. I purchase twice a year, spring & fall, diesel too. I use regular label Sta-Bil, just for added protection in the gasoline. I treat the diesel with Stanadyne All-Season additive. I mix my two-stroke fuel in small quantities, use it up fairly quickly that way.

In my past, when racing regularly & using methanol, I purchased two 55 gallon drums from the distributor, re-sold it locally to fellow racers. I fabricated barrel fittings with shutoff valves to allow the use of my Robinair A/C vacuum pump to evacuate the air from the open drum. By creating a slight negative pressure, the fuel was stable for the whole season. Because the vehicles must pass a fuel check for moisture content after competition, this kept everything clean & dry.

I doubt it would be necessary to go to these lengths with non-E, I just adjust my purchase amount and use it up before it goes bad.


----------

